# barn transformation



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

It looks very nice, that is a lot of work.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice work! Love before/after transformations. 

That doll thing in the 3rd photo is creepy as all get out. Eek!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

That doll seriously looks like something out of a scary movie. :shock:


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention, a beautiful horse you have.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing transformation! What a lot of work.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

That looks amazing! It's nice to see hard work that really does pay off ^.^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

The doll was terrifying. It looked like its eyes were burned out 0.o . Im so proud of what we accomplished, I really love my tack room. Ive never had one before this (wait, does my car count??) And it still makes me smile every time I go in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

And q horse, angel says thanks  she has quite an ego hahhaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you have done a lot of work. I don't have photos to show what we have done. but ten acres, that a transient lived on, used for illegal dumping . took three stock horse trailers of trash to the dump. Fenced, cross fenced, planted trees,orchard , lawns, pastures and built pens and covers. still working on some of the covers, and had a house built and well drilled. 
I am tired.


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

I bet stevenson, but it really is all worth it when youre finished 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good job and good looking horse, OP. 

P.S. Thanks for the doll picture - I'll be sleeping with the lights on for awhile I think:shock:


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay, that doll is creepy!
I am surprised that the owner didn't see the potential of renters with horses or whatnot and have the barn cleaned/charge the old people for the cost of clean up. Yuck!
You did a good job... I have to ask- is all that tack for one horse?! Don't let our horses see any of it!  
They each have one main rope halter, a back up flat nylon, one bridle, with 1 or 2 extra to share as backups, a couple of back up lead ropes only, only a couple sets of extra reins to share, a couple of extra pads to share. And each has only one saddle. Such deprived beasts we have lol.


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

GracielaGata, the landlords bought the property and a couple hundred acres around it for farming from another farmer that rented it out, they didnt even plan on having tenants originally lol. They hadnt even really been in this barn before, the property was just included xwhen he bought the fields . And yes, it is all for one horse, and im always buying more  . I actually just got two new saddle pads I didnt need because they were on sale. And a new headstall, billy allen snaffle and a set of reins XD. I have a problem lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

skipsangelheir said:


> GracielaGata, the landlords bought the property and a couple hundred acres around it for farming from another farmer that rented it out, they didnt even plan on having tenants originally lol. They hadnt even really been in this barn before, the property was just included xwhen he bought the fields . And yes, it is all for one horse, and im always buying more  . I actually just got two new saddle pads I didnt need because they were on sale. And a new headstall, billy allen snaffle and a set of reins XD. I have a problem lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking something similar to that landlord situation might have been the reason.  
And could you please adopt my mare and I for just a little of that?! I have one of those uber utilitarian personalities... if I can't get the beyond 1 back-up duplicate for insanely cheap, I can't get myself to buy it... I suppose that is a good thing, right!? 
Someone on a local facebook page was selling some tack.. I thought the American flag saddle pad was for sale at $10... was thinking what a score for my daughter and her gelding, as she likes to do all red-white-blue on him... she said no, but it was only $24 on amazon... yes, I know it is only $24 on amazon, and yes that is a good price, but we have only 3 horses and 6 or 7 saddle pads (only because 2 of them were bought used at $8 for the both, and then when I bought my endurance saddle, I really needed a smaller rounded skirt pad for my small backed mare)... why would I buy yet another one for $24?! 
Lol. I do drool when I see people with your amount of tack!  
I would like to collect bits... purely for the ability to try out some of them. 
And get one more saddle and matching pad.


----------



## BrennTann (Feb 18, 2015)

Love the horse! And creepy doll. But the barn looks great!


----------



## KBA6 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow! You did a great job. I'm sure that was a lot of work and now it looks great! Your mare is beautiful and I'm sure very happy to be with you. Congratulations!


----------

